# Migrating from S3 to Bolt on RCN?



## dig4guano (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi,

I currently have a series 3 connected to RCN with a single cablecard.

Can I move the cablecard to a Bolt and call RCN to activate without a tech visit?
Do I need two cablecards or a newer one for all of the Bolt tuners?

Thanks


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

As long as your cablecard is a multistream (sometimes called an M-card), it SHOULD work. Whether RCN can successfully pair it to the new host is the real question. Try it, and if they can't get it paired, then go exchange for a new card.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

2 cable cards? Premiere, Roamio and Bolt only have 1 cable card slot.

You may need to un-pair the card before moving it to the new Tivo and then pairing it.


----------

